# DVD from Monks of New Skete to help deal with the loss of your dog.



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Haven't viewed it but I would have 2 years ago when I lost my first New Skete Shepherd who was nothing short of my best friend,a tremendous dog and companion. Hope it helps someone.

We Will Miss You: Support for Grieving the Death of a Pet


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I was thinking of getting this. I'm still grieving over Felony. Am very glad to have Havoc to help but Felony was very special and I miss her.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I should get this. I miss my Dakota so much & still cry about losing him this past Sept. I've never experienced such prolonged grief over a pet before. Makes me wonder what's wrong w me. 

blehmannwa, have you been to the pet loss support group held @ the Seattle Humane Society? I've been once so far. It was lovely & beneficial.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

mahhi22 said:


> I should get this. I miss my Dakota so much & still cry about losing him this past Sept. I've never experienced such prolonged grief over a pet before. Makes me wonder what's wrong w me.
> 
> blehmannwa, have you been to the pet loss support group held @ the Seattle Humane Society? I've been once so far. It was lovely & beneficial.


 I lost Shaeffer 2 years ago and today I was talking to a contractor giving me an estimate,a complete stranger,and somehow Shaeffer came up and I started choking up. It was embarrassing. Can't help it.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I've thought about the support group. I'm kind of floored--like both of you--at the extent of my grief. I miss her every day. I lost four pets last year and am still coping with the aftermath of my husband's recovery from his cardiac arrest in Jan but Fel's absence is painful every day. 
I'm up too late and Havs keeps giving me his butt to scratch. 
I have a picture of Fel on a beach. It was a windy day and her square little body is in the lower left on the sand. Its twilight, and cold and her muscles are braced against the wind, her ears are askew, her eyes are closed, and she is grinning. She's a brown dog enjoying a grey day under a bluish sky.


----------



## Blue22 (Jan 22, 2012)

Grief is real-and as we grieve differently with people we lose in our lives, we grieve differently for our pets...some have just filled our hearts more then others in our lives. You may never get past the tight feeling you get in your stomach and that choking you feel in your throat, and that pain in your heart from your loss...there is NOTHING WRONG with this and there is no timeframe that says you should be "over this". 

I lost my Blue on Jan 30 2011 and I feel his absence EVERY DAY. His photos are on our walls along with our girls photos-he was like my child and he was most certainly MY boy His devotion and dedication to me was unbelievable. We adopted our Skye shortly after he passed as both my older daughter and I thought he was adorable!! And he is SOOOO sweet and we love him dearly...but he's no Blue. And now I have fullfilled my dream of having a pure GSD and she is INCREDIBLE and so different yet so similar to Blue and I love her INTENSELY. They both give me plenty to do each day and each want something different from me yet, I miss my Blue every single day. You are human...you are FEELING...let yourself feel. In sounds so cliche but eventually you WILL be able to talk about your loves without choking up-some days better then others...but certain days you will just need to shed some tears and "feel" their love and that's ok provided it's not consuming your life choices every day all day.

I totally believe we will all be reunited again with those we love...and this includes our beloved pets...trust that you will see them again.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

blehmannwa said:


> She's a brown dog enjoying a grey day under a bluish sky.


I can envision it. A not uncommon sighting in the PNW


----------

